# makes me so angry



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

AHHH I AM FUMING!!!!!!!!!

I recently did a £200 spending spree for my tree frogs at t 888 thinking they wouldnt screw me over with mistakes like last time but it seems they havent changed!!!

I ordered a new exo terra for my whites, along with thermometer equipment, background, heat mats uv lighting..... not only does the glass vivarium come SMASHED AND SHATTERED IN THE DELIVERY but HALF MY ORDER ISNT THERE!!!!

youd think as a customer paying more than a tenner at their "online shop" theyd ship all their items listed, BROKEN OR NOT!!!

just makes me soo angry because i was looking forward to setting up their new home tonight.. i phoned them about the broken viv today at college, but didnt realise half the stuff didnt come until i got home!!!!!

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the sh!t will hit the fan tomorrow when i phone them :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

anyway

how is everyone? :eek4:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ive only had one order but the same thing happened to me. Ordered some stuff and 2 things were out of stock(according to invoice inside the parcel, had to wait ages for the other 2 items.

WHY CANT THEY SAY "OUT OF STOCK" ON THEIR DAMN SITE!:censor::censor:


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

Well i know not to use them now, Thanks =D


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> ive only had one order but the same thing happened to me. Ordered some stuff and 2 things were out of stock(according to invoice inside the parcel, had to wait ages for the other 2 items.
> 
> WHY CANT THEY SAY "OUT OF STOCK" ON THEIR DAMN SITE!:censor::censor:


a year ago i ordered 2 white lipped tree frogs and a tree frog habitat kit from them, because you know, if they list they have white lipped tree frogs on their site you'd rightfully assume they have SOME in stock.....phone call next day "we're actually out of white lipped tree frogs, but can we offeer you another frog?" so i went to pollywog instead....and the funniest thing is they still sent me the habitat kit, with half the stuff replaced with other items because it was all out of stock or discontinued....

SORT YOUR STUFF OUT!!! :whistling2:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i like bangers and mash


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> ive only had one order but the same thing happened to me. Ordered some stuff and 2 things were out of stock(according to invoice inside the parcel, had to wait ages for the other 2 items.
> 
> WHY CANT THEY SAY "OUT OF STOCK" ON THEIR DAMN SITE!:censor::censor:


Same thing happened to me. They had literally just written on the invoice "will arrive later" TWO weeks later!! :devil: AND I had already been waiting over a week for the order, which okay... isn't TOO bad but it was really annoying because the tracker thing hadn't been updated and they didn't email/call back!


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Cannot fault the company with my orders to be honest, rang me up and told the bulb fitting I ordered was incorrect for the ceramic I ordered too. One employee doesn't make a bad company.


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Cant say iv ordered from them, however i was going to. You may have saved me some money and time there man. Hope they sort themselves out tbh.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i got a grapevine from them a while ago. it was infested with woodworm and they wouldnt refund me or respond to any emails i sent them until i threatened to report them to trading standards! I wasnt the only one to recieve an infested grapevine either i think there was a few people on here too who got them!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

you should use us. we have free delivery no matter what you order and if it's on the website it's in stock. and we are probably cheaper too.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I was recommended them by someone on a different forum, i don't think i'll be using them in a hurry.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

You don't have 4ft heat-mats though :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

twydell said:


> AHHH I AM FUMING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I recently did a £200 spending spree for my tree frogs at triple 888 thinking they wouldnt screw me over with mistakes like last time but it seems they havent changed!!!
> 
> ...



If you were done over by them once b4 then why on earth use them again? I for one would not use a company a second time if they had done me over the first time.


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

we buy our frozen rats from them, and so far have had `First Class Service!!!` from them:no1:


----------



## BuzzzKilllington (Aug 2, 2008)

I've had mixed experiences with 888 Reptiles. With regular goods they're mostly OK, although it is very frustrating when you buy extra stuff to get your order total up only to find that the thing(s) you really needed never arrive because they weren't in stock! Other times I've had parts of an order not appear at all (with no refund listed) which I had to email them about; random refunds with no explanation when an order arrived (although I suspect this may have been related to some cork bark I ordered), and once when I ordered a hide they sent the next size up - which didn't fit in the RUB :whip:

I'm more annoyed with their frozen foods though, and in particular the mice. Several times I've ordered crawler and small mice from them; the first time the crawlers were bigger than the small so I ordered crawlers the next time. Of course the ones that arrived then were tiny, so next time I ordered all small mice, but when these arrived they were the same size as the smaller crawlers! They seem to be better with the larger rat sizes but I've still had issues with shrinking fuzzies. It's a shame because their prices are good for the amount I order and it's very convenient - I just wish they would stay consistent!

I think an online stock keeping system would help greatly, as would a 'Don't send unless everything is in stock' option when you make an order.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

if your only in hampshire get yourself down to southern aquatics down in cadnam or one in poole, their equipment last time i went was a pretty good price!!


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

thanks for the heads up...I have just been browsing their site, and was about to hit to go pay...wont bother now!


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

Mush said:


> if your only in hampshire get yourself down to southern aquatics down in cadnam or one in poole, their equipment last time i went was a pretty good price!!


i know i was in cadnam the other day felt a fool and the cage they where selling was £73 which i bought on triple 8 for 112....

UPDATE GUYS!!!

THE REPLACEMENT EXO TERRA WHICH WAS SUPPOSED TO ARRIVE TODAY... DIDNT ARRIVE....WHAT A SUPRISE!!!:censor:


----------



## beechtree (Oct 8, 2009)

_I ordered from them on saturday evening and all arrived on monday so no complaints from me:2thumb:_


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I asked them about some of their livestock and never recieved a reply.

There's plenty of fantastic online retailers so....screw em.


----------



## davidniclee (Jul 7, 2009)

heather08 said:


> we buy our frozen rats from them, and so far have had `First Class Service!!!` from them:no1:


i did use them but was getting rats not fully frozen so when to tsm frozen food and thay came frozen solid and tsm are way way cheaper 100 weaner rats £77 delivered to my door and 888 are 96.60 delivered to your door and you dont always get the same size rats with 888

and the rats with 888 are around 30g and the ones with tsm are around the 40g mark so you get more rat for your money to


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

I just phoned them because the replacement viv i was supposed to recieve hasnt come!!!! i got a "oh did the courier not phone you? we're personally sending it on tuesday to avoid it being broken again" bullshite!!!!!!!!!! im not waiting til tuesday...... i told them i wanted a refund for the viv, and the extra £16 they charged me for an item that never came.

never using these guys again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## Natz18 (Oct 3, 2009)

See, I've bought a lot of equipment from them and I never had any problems *shrug*

However, I shant be taking the risk in future I don't think in light of this thread :gasp:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

serpentsupplies said:


> you should use us. we have free delivery no matter what you order and if it's on the website it's in stock. and we are probably cheaper too.


Seconded, you only hear good things about SerpentSupplies, cheap and a speedy reliable service, therefore highly recommended.

Cheers
Al


----------



## CharlieBrown (Nov 17, 2009)

I think Ill use these exeriences s a heads up, I shant be ordering from them in the near future!


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

I was going to order lol glad I didn´t and read this, I was going to order mice, at least my pet shop ask me if the size they give me is ok!
I thought they were meant to be good!
x


----------

